# Interesting Website for Dosing, Lighting, etc. for Planted aquariums



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I found this website that has some good information and a nice Fertilization Calculator for various methods of dosing your tank. It covers CO2 and non CO2 tanks, light calculator, algae treatment, etc. The website is under development so not all topics are up and running but the calculator is.
Check it out : http://rotalabutterfly.com/index.php


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

Zorfox's Planted Tank Calculator is another good one.

Many compounds are missing in the Rotala Calculator.


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

Bookmarked! That looks very handy, thanks.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

book marked will help me out. thanks.


----------

